# Mila Kunis: Traurige Vergangenheit



## beachkini (7 Mai 2012)

​
Die 28-jährige Schauspielerin Mila Kunis, gestand der britischen “Sun” nun das Geheimnis ihrer dunklen Vergangenheit. So verlor die Schauspielerin, die als Darstellerin der Sitcom “Die Wilden 70er” berühmt wurde, ihre Verwandten im Zweiten Weltkrieg. Bislang war bekannt, dass der Star aus “Black Swan” ukrainische Wurzeln hat und im Alter von sieben Jahren mit ihrer Familie in die USA ging. In ihrem Interview berichtete sie nun, dass sie als Kind in Angst und Schrecken leben musste, da ihre Familie gezwungen war, die jüdische Herkunft geheimzuhalten. Der “Sun” beschrieb Mila Kunis ihre schwierige Kindheit:

“Meine ganze Familie war im Holocaust. Meine Großeltern starben und nicht viele haben überlebt. Nach dem Krieg war es in Russland verboten, religiös zu sein. Also haben mir meine Eltern gesagt, dass ich jüdisch bin. Du weißt in dir, wer du bist. Man sollte ja wissen, wer man im Inneren eigentlich wirklich ist. Aber als ich in der Schule war, habe ich viele antisemitische Zeichen gesehen.Eine Freundin von mir, die in Russland aufgewachsen ist, ist eines Tages weinend nach Hause gekommen. Sie hat erzählt, dass auf der Rückseite von ihrem Stuhl ein Hakenkreuz draufgeklebt wurde.”

Die Schauspielerin, der momentan eine Liebschaft mit Schauspieler Ashton Kutcher nachgesagt wird, erinnert sich noch, wie hart es für sie war als sie später in die USA zog. Mit der Situation war Mila Kunis völlig überfordert: “Ich habe jeden Tag geweint. Ich habe die Kultur und das Volk nicht verstanden.”

Die letzten Candids von Mila gibts hier:
http://www.celebboard.net/internati...keout-order-panda-express-02-05-2012-x20.html


----------



## Chamser81 (8 Mai 2012)

Und das in der offiziell ja so antifaschistischen Sowjetunion!


----------

